# Plastisol transfer t-shirt order



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows what plastisol company offers plastisol transfers in a color very close to the Harley Davidson orange? I'll be using these on black shirts.

I've never ordered plastisol before and I was wondering if I can gang the chest logos together on a large sheet instead of ordering all small sheets?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Most of them will do a PMS color match for you at a nominal charge.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try www.transferexpress.com


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Try www.transferexpress.com


Thanks I just ordered some samples. I didn't realize there were so many different kinds of plastisol transfers. WOW!!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes they have many kind of plastisol i order some and i did nto likethe feels its like a rubber feel. Do you know what kind of plastisol that has a softfeel.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Jess. There are many companies that can offer that color....we use it all the time at
Silver Mountain Graphics, and others like F & M
and Stahls use that color


----------

